# The Reception > Sentiments Express >  New Year Resolutions - 2006

## Endurer

Before i continue any futher with the topic lemme ask if you can easily adopt changes and/or you are comfortable with resolutions?


I've opened up a poll for that, vote for it or post your custom new year resolution here in this topic. Also say a few words about it.

Thanks :up;

----------


## Ash

enjoy life more  :Stick Out Tongue:  and omg main 20 years ki ho jaoon gi :duno;

----------


## Khawar

Instead of making just new resolutiosn (that u do every year) try to remmemba em after new year too.

----------


## Endurer

well once i've achieved the res.. i can only archive it :wink:

quit smoking!

----------


## Kainaat

Smoking  :Embarrassment:  are u serious Adeel :duno;

----------


## DonWit

All of the above will b my New Year Resolution!!!

except for the last one...lolzz

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Enjoy life more!!

----------


## Endurer

goodie good :givefl;

----------


## Qambar

I want to learn more and more to achieve my goal  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

MashAllah.. Allah apko kamiyab kare.. ameen  :Smile:

----------

